# Seelensteine aufladen bei Oblivion???



## killeroma939 (9. Januar 2007)

Kurze frage:
Wie kann man bei Oblivion Die Seelensteine aufladen???
Da steht ja Seelebnstufe: none 
Und das man Seelen einfangen muss
Weiß wer was???


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2007)

killeroma939 am 09.01.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurze frage:
> Wie kann man bei Oblivion Die Seelensteine aufladen???
> Da steht ja Seelebnstufe: none
> Und das man Seelen einfangen muss
> Weiß wer was???




das geht mit nem zauber, den du anwenden musst, aber ich weiß grad nicht mehr, wie genau,  is zu lang her...


----------



## Andy19 (9. Januar 2007)

Herbboy am 09.01.2007 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> das geht mit nem zauber, den du anwenden musst, aber ich weiß grad nicht mehr, wie genau,  is zu lang her...


Mystik
Der Zauber heißt "Seelenfalle", um Seelensteine aufzuladen,  für Verzauberungen oder zum Aufladen von magischen Waffen.
- einfach auf Gegner anwenden

Es gibt Seelen in der Größe:
klein = 150
geringere = 300
allgemein = 800 
größere = 1200
groß = 1600
NPC 

Liste der Kreaturen und Ihrer Seelengröße:

klein = 150
- Skelett

geringere = 300
- Geist
- Gespenst
- Skamp
- Skelett-Wächter

allgemein = 800 
- Clannfear
- Flammen-Atronach
- Kopfloser Zombie
- Skelett-Held
- verblichenes Gespenst

größere = 1200
- Deadroth
- Frost-Atronach
- Skelett-Champion (=Skelettmeister)
- Spinnen-Daedra
- Sturm-Atronach

groß = 1600
- Düstergespenst
- Lich
- Xivilai
- NPC 
- Dremora
- Dremora-Fürst


----------



## killeroma939 (10. Januar 2007)

Andy19 am 09.01.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 09.01.2007 18:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool danke!!!
Ich habe eine verzauberte Waffe, Die hat Seelenfalle für 10 Sek an Schlag oder so. Dqamit hab ich jetzt auch schon ein paar Seelen eingefangen.
Aber muss man um z.B: ein kleinen Seelenstein zu laden mehrere Seelne einfangen???
Und wo bekomme ich nur den Zauber so her??? kann man den erlernen? wenn ja wo???


----------



## darth-sidios1 (10. Januar 2007)

killeroma939 am 10.01.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Andy19 am 09.01.2007 21:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die zauber kann man kaufen, weis aber nicht wo! musst du suchen


----------



## shimmyrot (10. Januar 2007)

Müsst ihr immer alles zitieren? 

 Hier gibts ein nettes kleines Programm, welches übersichtlich viele Informationen über Oblivion anbietet. Unter anderem auch die Zauber, ihre Wirkungen und Kauforte .... Aber auch einen Alchemiekalkulator, Questlösungen und andere Dinge. 

Zum Füllen der Seelensteine musst du einfach einen Gegner töten, dessen Seele mindestens (oder genau, weiss ich nicht mehr) der Größe des Seelensteins entspricht und in einen Seelenstein passt immer nur eine Seele, "halb gefüllt" gibt es also nicht.


----------

